# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afbouwen Seroxat en derealisatie. Help!!

## Sandy77

Ik heb 11 jaar Seroxat gebruikt. Ben nu sinds een maand aan het afbouwen. Eerst van 40 mg naar 30 mg, 2 weken later van 30 naar 20 mg. Dit ging op zich goed. Last van misselijkheid en pijnlijke maag. Verder voelde ik me weer opleven. Maarrrrrr ik zit nu sinds een week op 10 mg en ik heb echt enge ontwenningsverschijnselen, met name de derealisatie en gevoelige ogen/wazig zien. Wie herkent dit/heeft dit ook gehad? Is dit echt maar tijdelijk? Soms trek ik het echt niet meer, en huil dan omdat ik denk dat ik nooit meer mezelf terug vind en zal blijven derealiseren. Soms gaan de dagen wel weer redelijk goed, is de derealisatie er wel, maar minder. Op advies van de dokter moet ik eerst een maand stabiel blijven, mag dan verder afbouwen, wel met Seroxat vloeibaar, om zo rustiger af te bouwen. Ik wil echt van dit middel af, maar zal de derealisatie ook echt weer weg gaan? Wie kan mij er iets over vertellen? Heel erg bedankt alvast!!

----------


## Flogiston

Als je van 40 mg naar 30 mg gaat, verlaag je de dosis met 25%. Je haalt een kwart van de dosis af. Da's best een flinke verlaging.

Als je daarna van 30 mg naar 20 mg gaat, verlaag je de dosis met 33%. Je haalt een derde van de dosis af. Dat is een veel grotere verlaging.

Als je daarna van 20 mg naar 10 mg gaat, verlaag je de dosis met 50%. Je halveert de dosis. Dat is een gigantische verlaging.

Ik zou zeggen: verlaag in een rustiger tempo. 10%, maximaal 20% verminderen per keer. Dus niet van 20 mg naar 10 mg, da's een veel te grote stap. Maar van 20 mg naar iets tussen de 16 mg (da's 20% eraf) en de 18 mg (da's 10% eraf).

----------


## Sandy77

Dank je wel voor je reactie!!! Ga ik ook zeker doen. Grote kans dus dat de derealisatie van te snel afbouwen komt?

----------


## Sandy77

Ohhh, had het al verzonden. Ik zit dus nu al anderhalve week op de 10 mg. Toen is ook de derealisatie begonnen. Wil niet meer terug naar 20 mg, maar bouw wel heel langzaam af van 10 mg naar niets. Heb seroxat vloeibaar gekregen, ga straks, wanneer ik me beter voel 1 mg per 3 weken afbouwen.

----------

